# Livestock Guardian (and other breeds) Training Help



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

If anyone's looking for non-nonsense, honest, LGD and dog advice, I'll point at this site: Farei Kennels Shepherd Training. It's a Mighty Network community, a switch from Facebook which was getting hoity-toity on animal groups.

It costs $2.99 on a monthly scale at the cheapest level, which offers a wealth of support from other LGD owners, trainers, and breeders, while giving you assess to dozens of training files from competent LGD owners, and breeder list. It does not just apply for LGDs but any breed you want to train. Heck, I use the resource for my Papillon. One of the group founders and another admin also have herding dogs (cattle dogs and border collies) if you'd like that perspective.

The cost is a fraction for getting the results of a decent dog trainer, and via ones who actually have the same breeds you do.

I don't get paid for any endorsements, sadly, but I like to spread the good word for people with dogs who want to raise 'em right and appreciate a helpful, crazy, group of people.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

So glad you posted that! 

While I am making some progress with my English Shepherd, I still have the feeling that I'm not doing right by him. Problem is, that pup is way smarter than I... <sigh>


----------

